
Ask HN: How to be an Individual Contributor with a higher salary than a manager? - dizzydes
How does one become this? 
Practical examples appreciated.
======
fpalmans
Speaking from the perspective of a manager who had direct reports earning more
than me.

1\. Be good at what you do. This is a given. This also assumes that you do not
require coaching to get better - you will just get better.

2\. Be dependable. 100% dependable. Answer or return calls and emails promptly
(within reason of course). Never, ever, miss your own deadlines. Make sure
your manager is never blind-sighted.

3\. Make it your primary focus to support your manager's success and his
career. Be his eyes and ears, if need be.

~~~
muzani
3 applies to almost every job with a manager. Even if you're just a janitor,
being the eyes and ears of your manager lands you the best benefits.

~~~
fpalmans
Very true. Though I should have been more clear in what I wished to express...

3\. Be exclusively interested in supporting and progressing your manager's
career.

Usually, you'd support your manager's success to drive your own success.

------
mooreds
Specialize, specialize, specialize.

I don't mean Oracle, I mean Oracle deployments on AWS for ERP implementations.

I don't mean Unix sysadmin, I mean Linux kernel on bare metal hardware tuning.

I don't mean "I know our application", I mean "I have seen our application
through N deployments and M different platforms and can troubleshoot on high
transaction loads".

Also, work for a big company or a consultancy that can leverage your talents.
You won't be a highly paid IC at a small web consultancy, the leverage isn't
there.

Note that doing this exposes you to risk, as does all specialization. If your
specialization is becomes obsolete, you have to start over, often at a lower
pay grade.

------
ioddly
Higher than a manager at the same company? Be at one of the companies that
offers a separate promotion track for engineering.

Higher than managers in general? Keep interviewing, raising your rate and you
should get there. I mean if you work in software dev you probably already make
a shitload more than a lot of people with "manager" in their title so just
double down on what works.

------
badpun
In Europe, you do this by becoming a long-term contractor. They make more than
their tech leads, and sometimes (depending on company) more than the directors
of those tech-leads.

------
tomohawk
Become a government contractor for the US federal government.

~~~
frankbreetz
Man, I hope you are right. I just started a position in US contracting about 8
months ago.

~~~
aintitthetruitt
This is more a function of a low ceiling for government employees than it is
anything special about contracting. Like other places it's a race to the
bottom for most, with small pockets of exceptional pay for very in demand
specialties.

------
q-base
As an independent contractor, in the right market, you will in a lot of cases
make way more than any level remotely close to yours.

If you are a scarce resource and gives immense value, then you can easily earn
more than the managers close to you. And as I said several levels above them.

In a lot of cases managers are more easily replaceable than good individual
contributors.

